# Why are riding pants so tight? (Bear with me)



## PalmSwift (Oct 12, 2013)

Okay, so this is a SERIOUS question from somebody who doesn't ride. 

Like I've said elsewhere, I am a (female) college student with several (female) friends who ride english quite avidly. 

My question(s)? 

Why are the pants so tight? What is the purpose as opposed to baggy? (especially in girls) And I guess as a follow up, are they comfortable? Like do they feel tight? 

(I can't think of any other sport where I've heard the participants so concerned about underwear lines either haha) 

Sorry if this sounds like a really creepy or weird question, but I'm genuinely curious!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Would a swimmer want a loose swimsuit?

Would a ballerina want a loose leotard? 

Would a football player want their uniform pants loose?

Would you want your pantyhose loose?

So I guess it just makes perfect sense to me that English riding breeches would be tight. There's no reason you would want them loose. They feel no different than if you wore skinny jeans, or leggings. Perfectly comfortable.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Loose fabric creates friction, which can create rub burns and blistering. 

Breeches don't have to be skin tight, but they need to be tighter than regular clothing because of the rubbing they do against the saddle and leathers.

They're made of a combination of cotton and spandex so yes, very comfortable as long as you get them in the correct size.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm afraid I don't know the ACTUAL answer, but I can intuit that it is for unrestricted movement.

For example, I was working out the other day. While I typically opt for yoga pants or shorts, I happened to be wearing a pear of baggy sweat pants. They just got in the way. I'm sure it's the same reason.

I'm sure that aesthetics also play a role--there is a certain look required for the english rider, and the pants help to provide that.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't like wearing anything tight on my lower half. I find it too restricting and uncomfortable. I have breeches that fit me well, but I still prefer my jeans or loose yoga-style pants.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

It is for looks. Notice the skin tight pants worn by the US Cavalry?










Yeah, I missed it too. What about Ronald Reagan's skin-tight breeches?










Do you think Reagan was worried about underwear lines? :? Or "friction burns"? :lol:


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes, properly fitting breeches reduces your chance for seam rubs on both you AND you saddle! Loose clothes are more likely to bunch up and make friction burns....ow!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

No bsms, it ISN'T for looks. 

I've ridden English my entire riding life, and can tell you from experience that loose fabric = rubs/burns, while tighter fabrics mean less of them.

_Very_ few people look good in breeches, so you stating it's all for looks is ridiculous. When I wear breeches my butt looks like two overweight bulldog puppies fighting under a rug, so I hardly think it's because I look _fabulous_. :?

Those flared breeches were a lot tighter than they looked, by the way.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

bsms said:


> It is for looks. Notice the skin tight pants worn by the US Cavalry?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slightly off topic, but I love how the horse looks ten ways of ****ed off and isn't standing square in the first pic, then in the second pic he's alert, happy, perfectly squared...well-played, Cavalry. Well-played. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

I was always told it was partly the rubbing issue, but also a safety issue because loose clothing can get caught in tack


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> No bsms, it ISN'T for looks.
> 
> I've ridden English my entire riding life, and can tell you from experience that loose fabric = rubs/burns, while tighter fabrics mean less of them...


Hmmm...90% of my riding has been in an Australian saddle which is a variant of an English saddle, always in blue jeans ($15.88 at Wal-Mart). Nope, no rubs, burns or scuffed saddles, including my Bates English saddles. And no, I don't need to worry about "underwear lines" in my Wranglers.

We also have forum members who ride endurance in baseball pants (kind of like baggy sweatpants). And the Cavalry rode in uniform pants, and I doubt they had to many men on sick call due to 'friction burns'. My wife uses sweatpants for riding without complaint.

Looks. Or fashion. But NOT because looser pants result in burns, chaffing, etc.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

OH, man, I can wear a well fitting pair of breeches all day riding and sleeping in a tent. **sigh**
It _isn't_ like the pants that David Tutera wore riding during the Texas wedding episode, which he SPLIT, btw. *Those* were skin-tight.
Correctly fitting breeches are for an athletic endeavor, NOT style. Although you'd think so by the models who are photographed for riding catalogs. I like to point out how uncomfortable they all look holding reins and posing, not having a CLUE as to how to handle a horse.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> ...Those flared breeches were a lot tighter than they looked, by the way.


If you say so...BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Baggy jeans tend to rub and ride up the leg , stretchy jodhpurs don't and are comfy . 

I had a pair of those prehistoric wing shaped old fashioned cavalry style breeches as a youngster- and no they were not comfortable!!:lol:


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I've ridden various types of English for 16 years and have never had a single occurrence of rub marks, chafing, etc. in my jeans, lose running pants, and sweats How do people get them? The only problem I ever had was riding saddleseat in shorts and just wrapped polos around my legs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hehehe now I feel old, my first johds were elephant ears as well, I was so glad when I got my first pair of stretchy fitted tights!

For me it certainly isn't a style thing, it is comfort in the saddle and I confess maybe habit. I have to say though that when I have ridden in jeans in English, I do get pinched by the leathers, something funky usually happens with my stirrups, the legs of the jeans ride up and I get cold ankles.

I like to ride in tights/breeches, short boots and chaps, and I will ride English and Western in that gear.


----------



## NeryLibra (Oct 9, 2013)

I have ridden in various types of pants, but since jeans, sweats, and breeches seem to be the biggest part of this discussion, I can tell you what happened to me in each type. When I started lessons, I only had jeans to ride in. At first I didn't feel any different, other than saddle sore, on my legs. After a short while I started having issues with my calves; I was doing something in the saddle to create enough friction to rub my skin off on either side. Speculations lead to the conclusion that the inseam (the seam that runs down the inside of your leg while wearing jeans) was creating a point of pressure, while my calves were just fat enough to create the pressure between saddle and my legs. I also ended up getting a weird skin irritation on my inner thighs from wearing jeans - but I think that was just my personal issue. 

After the rub-burns on my calves and irritation on my thighs, we tried putting me in sweats. For me, just wearing sweats was extremely uncomfortable. They were thin and made of a weird scratchy material on the inside. That material ended up giving me a sort of rash and I didn't like how thin they were when in contact with the saddle; there wasn't much padding and the saddle felt extremely hard without the padding of my jeans, or later, my breeches.

When I started getting a little more serious about riding and uniforms were made a thing at my barn, we packed out to a tack shop to find a pair I liked. First thing you should know is I -hate- tight fitting clothes. Poor self-image issues, no confidence, and a bigish belly normally keep me far away from anything tight. Plus I have no nails, and if I have an itch I have to be able to scratch it without fighting the material or I go nuts. Regardless I gave it a go. I remember my first impression being that they were tight like skinny jeans but soft like leggings; the first pair I tried on was too small, lol, and I was already frustrated to the point of wanting to be done, but we kept trying. I spent a good twenty minutes shifting through the tack store's racks, looking at, dismissing, and picking out pairs I'd try. After about an hour of clothes shopping I decided on a pair. They ended up solving -my- issues with rub-burns caused by friction, they were super elastic and stretchy, which made them comfy, and they were made with soft material that felt good. Plus they were cushy and kept the saddle from feeling so hard. They didn't ride too high on my belly, accentuating it, they didn't have panty-lines, none of that. And they weren't as tight as skinny jeans down in the legs. 

I came to the conclusion that shopping for a good pair of breeches is like shopping for a good pair of shoes or jeans. You have to be nitpicky and really take the time to evaluate and compare each pair to each other. Know what you're looking for (I needed a pair one size too big that still looked okay being held with a belt, so that I could have layers under them in the winter,) know how they look on you, and get a feel for what you like more. The more time you take to pick them out the more you can start to like them.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

OP, you ever worn yoga pants? Know how comfy they are? Then why not want to ride in them?! I have a pair of riding tights that I will also wear with boots to class because they are so darn comfy! It just makes doing the job easier IMO. But everyone has what they are used to/ most comfortable in for riding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

When I first started riding as a kid, my trainer told my parents to get me some stretch pants to ride in because jeans would give me blisters. We didn't listen and I rode in jeans until I got huge blisters on the inside of my knees. After that, we went out and got some stretch pants, which I rode in until the gave out, then got some real breeches. I never had issues with blisters again. 

I haven't owned a pair of breeches in a long time now, and often ride in skinny jeans (sometimes yoga pants) with my half chaps over them. I find if I don't wear half chaps while ridding English, I sometimes get pinched by the stirrup leathers on my lower legs. My boyfriend, who I have been teaching to ride ran into the same problem. Between the jeans and the stirrup leathers, he had rubbed his lower legs badly the first two lessons I gave him. But, he is horrified by the thought of wearing breeches himself and suffers in silence  I will have to get him some half chaps.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

bsms said:


> Hmmm...90% of my riding has been in an Australian saddle which is a variant of an English saddle, always in blue jeans ($15.88 at Wal-Mart). Nope, no rubs, burns or scuffed saddles, including my Bates English saddles. And no, I don't need to worry about "underwear lines" in my Wranglers.
> 
> We also have forum members who ride endurance in baseball pants (kind of like baggy sweatpants). And the Cavalry rode in uniform pants, and I doubt they had to many men on sick call due to 'friction burns'. My wife uses sweatpants for riding without complaint.
> 
> Looks. Or fashion. But NOT because looser pants result in burns, chaffing, etc.


And that's why YOU can choose to ride in whatever you want. Trust me, I have never worn a pair of breeches with the intent to look fashionable. 

When I was a kid my parents bought me one or two pairs of breeches when I started taking lessons. I didn't see any difference between them and jeans, so I started riding in jeans. I would ride in jeans with no half chaps, and never have any problems with rubbing, etc. I still ride in jeans regularly, but almost always with half chaps now. The last time that I did a serious (more than walk and a little trot) ride in jeans without half chaps I got quite a bit of rubbing on one of my legs from the stirrup leathers. Never had the problem before, so I guess my style of riding has changed since I was 12. My friend used to ride in shorts/half chaps all the time, and now she can't without getting rubbed. What you may scoff at as being purely "looks or fashion" may be extremely practical for some people. 

One of the big things for me as far as jeans go is that I find them to be much harder to shove into a half chap that you're trying to zip. Very doable, but irritating. Getting a pair of jeans into my tall boots is just not happening. I hate "skinny jeans" on principle and refuse to wear them (a whole nother rant entirely), so I'm not going to buy a pair just for riding. I find that my breeches are much more flexible and stretchy than breeches, so getting on and off the horse is more pleasant. Again, very doable in jeans. Just less fun. Also, during a lesson it's much easier for a trainer to see your body and your positioning if your clothing is tight. It makes it easier for them to give you your money's worth out of a lesson.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

The benefits of breeches:

* Free, comfortable movement with no rubbing and chafing, and, in case of full-seat breaches - added stickability, if needed.
* Very comfortable to wear under chaps or long boots.
* Prevention of catching yourself in the tack, prevention of getting pinched by the stirrup leathers; 
* In training, the trainer can observe much easily everything that's going on with the riders' legs in nuanced details. 

And the people who look stylish in breeches are really the minority! 

I love my breeches. I've got three pairs of them. Not that I can't ride in other clothing, it's just the most comfortable option I've found. 

Last, but not least, wearing clean and proper riding attire is a sort of tradition and a sign of respect towards your trainer in many classical riding schools in Europe. You may wear whatever you prefer at home, be it a kilt, or a pair of worn and muddy jeans on a rainy day, if you please, but out of respect of the equestrian world one is a part of, it is expected to be able to follow the tradition. It's just like everyone understands that wearing a pair of muddy jeans is not acceptable if you're going to an official business meeting or something like that.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

"_Never had the problem before, so I guess my style of riding has changed since I was 12. My friend used to ride in shorts/half chaps all the time, and now she can't without getting rubbed. What you may scoff at as being purely "looks or fashion" may be extremely practical for some people._"

I guess my question is what are you & your friend doing differently, and why are you doing it?

On a serious level, is there something about how SOME people ride that results in chaffing and irritation in loose clothing when OTHERS never experience a problem? And if so, is it the clothing that is to blame, or the riding?

The only time I've had problems with stirrup leathers rubbing or pinching was with 2.5" Australian leathers when learning to canter.

Folks can wear whatever they want. I'm all for comfort. But the idea that very tight clothing is a REQUIREMENT seems a big stretch to me. There are just too many others riding English/Australian in jeans or sweatpants without a problem. If jeans CAUSED rubbing or chaffing, then my legs would have no skin by now.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

bsms, some people just have more sensitive skin than others, and it can be chaffed more easily.

But wearing tight clothing (by the way, it's not really TIGHT, it's just ELASTIC and fits comfortably) is by all means not a requirement. Just a logical choice for many riders.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

bsms said:


> Folks can wear whatever they want. I'm all for comfort. But the idea that very tight clothing is a REQUIREMENT seems a big stretch to me. There are just too many others riding English/Australian in jeans or sweatpants without a problem. If jeans CAUSED rubbing or chaffing, then my legs would have no skin by now.


I don't think anyone ever said it was a _requirement_ to wear breeches or that they were the _only_ pants that wouldn't cause rubbing. The OP wanted to know why riding pants were so tight, so people have listed the benefits of tight riding breeches and stated why they are not just fashionable. They REALLY aren't fashionable on most people... Sure, skinny teens-young adult females maybe, but there is a large variety of people who ride in breeches. 

If you are comfortable riding in jeans, then ride in them. If you are comfortable riding in breeches or anything else, then ride in those. For many people, jeans do in fact rub. I don't think it's necessarily caused by the way you ride (though for some people it may be) but more how easily irritated or thin your skin is. Some people can't wear certain fabrics because they are too itchy and give them rashes or can't stand tags in their clothes. It's not about how they walk or sit or anything else that they are doing wrong, just that their skin can't take it.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Aaaaand Saranda got there first :lol:


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

High five, Tessa.  
(I'm among those who get really rubbed by jeans, so I never wear them for longer rides. Also, I hate the feeling of noticeable seams against my skin, so that's another reason why I rather choose breeches.)


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> No bsms, it ISN'T for looks.
> 
> I've ridden English my entire riding life, and can tell you from experience that loose fabric = rubs/burns, while tighter fabrics mean less of them.
> 
> ...


:rofl: No, the "flared" breeches are not tight (unless you're wearing a pair of tights underneath)

The tight pants have to be for looks. I've been riding for ...well, a long time :lol: (haven't hit 5 decades YET, but it's getting close) and it's the only thing that makes sense. The lady who taught me to ride back in the 60's sure looked great in her tight riding pants :lol:. Ever ask yourself why it's all the women who are in those tight pants :think:......(maybe because they look good in them :lol. Most of the men are in loose pants for riding.

If tight pants were so comfortable you'd see everyone wearing them, not just the folks doing shows or certain disciplines. That's why Cav and people who work from a saddle riding 20-30 miles a day for 5 or more days a week wear looser pants. Many of us tried tighter, nicer looking pants, (girls like the cowboy in tight jeans look) but it didn't take a week in the saddle to realize that all the older guys weren't kidding when they said "get some loose jeans or (even better) you're dad's old khakis if you can or you will be sorry" :lol: It was the tight pants that chafed and rubbed Nothing like having to Vaseline the spots inside your thighs so you can work day three, now in loose pants, because you didn't catch what was happening until you were already into day 2 still wearing pants that were too tight when you started to feel it (a bit like a blister....by the time you feel in forming it's too late)


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Saranda said:


> High five, Tessa.
> (I'm among those who get really rubbed by jeans, so I never wear them for longer rides. Also, I hate the feeling of noticeable seams against my skin, so that's another reason why I rather choose breeches.)


Used to wear them all the time...but find them restrictive now which is odd as I'm sure my modern jeans are stretchier.:lol: I find it harder to get right down into a deep seat with jeans on.

But I enjoyed not having to change into jods to ride, just jump on and go! I didn't even own any half chaps.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

bsms said:


> If you say so...BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Back when these photos were taken, they didn't have all the stretchy materials that we have today, so they had to be baggy where the butt and thighs are, to allow for movement, but tighter on the calves to fit into boots. I prefer to ride in jeans because I look worse in breeches (two bulldogs tussling does sound about right: maybe two elephants head butting each other) but honestly, for anything other than trail riding, breeches or chaps help me ride WAY better. WAY better!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Saranda said:


> Last, but not least, wearing clean and proper riding attire is a sort of tradition and a sign of respect towards your trainer in many classical riding schools in Europe. You may wear whatever you prefer at home, be it a kilt, or a pair of worn and muddy jeans on a rainy day, if you please, but out of respect of the equestrian world one is a part of, it is expected to be able to follow the tradition. It's just like everyone understands that wearing a pair of muddy jeans is not acceptable if you're going to an official business meeting or something like that.


I was taught to ride in Germany back in the 60's and none of the boys (small group and mostly, 75%, boys) wore the tight riding breeches. Only the girls.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

bsms said:


> "_Never had the problem before, so I guess my style of riding has changed since I was 12. My friend used to ride in shorts/half chaps all the time, and now she can't without getting rubbed. What you may scoff at as being purely "looks or fashion" may be extremely practical for some people._"
> 
> I guess my question is what are you & your friend doing differently, and why are you doing it?
> 
> ...


Well, I actually got serious about riding. Back when I rode without half chaps I was a kid and didn't really care about my position. My legs were likely flopping all over the horse's back. Back in those days my friend was also the same way- she was a tall girl my same age riding a 13.2hh pony for fun and jumping 2'3 max. She's now on a big TB and actually taking her riding seriously. I would be the first to guess that rubbing while riding is a sign that something had gone wrong, but I think you'd be hard-pressed to find anyone that says either of us has gotten worse since we were joking around in high school!

I also don't think that it's a requirement necessarily. Yeah, you can't show up with jeans in the dressage ring and expect to do well. However, there are many other non-horse venues in which ratty jeans aren't appropriate. My old trainer would (and did) definitely give me lessons while wearing jeans, but she considered it a sign of respect to put an effort into wearing breeches and having a somewhat neat appearance. It shows that you care and are trying. 

Like I said, wear whatever you want while riding! I don't think that anything is ever a requirement when riding for fun, and I can get by just fine in jeans or sweatpants, but I like to have my half chaps. Heck, you can ride in a women's swimsuit if you want. However, I'm think that you would consider pants of some sort a requirement after that ride!!


----------



## Winterose (Sep 22, 2013)

When i first started riding i had no issues eith just jeans riding but now that my seat os better and im keeping my legs on the horse where they should be and not flopping off to the sides i rub and need to wear half chaps over my jeans
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

" _Heck, you can ride in a women's swimsuit if you want._"

For the sake of my friends, my horse and my neighbors...I'll decline! :lol: :shock: :lol:


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

bsms said:


> " _Heck, you can ride in a women's swimsuit if you want._"
> 
> For the sake of my friends, my horse and my neighbors...I'll decline! :lol: :shock: :lol:


 
My daughter would choose a tutu...I have a photo somewhere...:lol:


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Personally, I ride in jeans. It is the only thing I own. I usually ride in whatever I am wearing that day, and yes, Ive ridden in dresses before just out of my terrible laziness. (I can spend the hour working my horse but not the five minutes to go put on some pants...) I have never blistered, but the inside of my knees turn black with bruises after a day of riding, regardless of attire. I have just recently started riding with boots, too, after several times where my moccasins left me enraged and I kicked them off in the roundpen before heading out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

Jodphurs give you unlimited movement so you can be in the right position without any restrictions. I know jeans especially can absolutly ruin your position leaving you with your leg stuck infront of you. Tracksuit bottoms and other baggy clothes are no good because they can run up your leg leaving your lower leg bare on the saddle. Its just that the tight fitting of jodphurs does not let them run up your leg and the flexibility allows you to move your leg into the right position easily.


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

Any pinches and burns ect is because your leg is in the wrong place. I personaly never where chaps and often ride in the thinest pair of leggings and i dont feel I thing. I dont where long boots either. Your position is what causes bruises and burns.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My riding pants are so tight because I have a ripped body and like to show it off, jealous much?


----------



## PalmSwift (Oct 12, 2013)

Ninamebo said:


> OP, you ever worn yoga pants? Know how comfy they are? Then why not want to ride in them?! I have a pair of riding tights that I will also wear with boots to class because they are so darn comfy! It just makes doing the job easier IMO. But everyone has what they are used to/ most comfortable in for riding.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have! haha (like I said, as a college aged girl, yoga pants are a crucial part of my warddrobe lol). I've heard that yoga pants are too delicate for riding tho or that they're too slippery in the saddle


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Anyone can ride around on a horse in a pair of jeans and be comfortable. 

A real dressage lesson where the trainer is going to work you until you have this fantasy of being dead? No 

I tried it (forgot my breeches) and the blood was literally dripping out of my jeans after an hour. Never did that again.

I'm all about trail riding and putzing around riding in jeans. Comfy and I don't have to go change to ride. Jeans are comfortable but well-fitting breeches are like a second skin, you don't know how comfortable they are until you've really ridden in a pair and have a grippy seat can come in real handy! I'm tiny and very thin and even *I* don't look fabulous in them!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

rhosroyalvelvet said:


> ...I know jeans especially can absolutly ruin your position leaving you with your leg stuck infront of you...


I'd love to hear how you know this. My jeans seem pretty inanimate, but maybe that is because they are the $15.88 ones...:?


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I've always rode in jeans, sweats or shorts. Basically whatever I had on. But then again, that was plodding around. I prefer shorts because, well.. I'm barely flexible enough to get on a horse much less with the restriction of jeans. But I've been rubbed pretty raw doing barrels and poles. So I wouldn't recommend it lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

So, people ride in stretchy breeches because:

1)For looks.
2) For looks & they feel comfortable in them, to varying degrees of each. (1 to 99% to 50-50%).
3) They feel comfortable in them & it's not for looks.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I CANNOT have a serious ride in anything other than breeches. If I just want to hop on my horse and go for a trail ride, sure I can wear jeans...but if I'm working in the arena for more than 20 minutes, I have to wear breeches or I cannot move freely. 
* I'm in the boat of people that say breeches aren't just for looks. *


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

why are they tight? Because they feel good! Yes, it reduces friction from rubbing, or the chance that a wrinkle under your thigh will create a blister or bruise. But, to me, the tightness also acts as a vascular support, and I just feel , hm m m , how shall I say . . . . hugged? I just feel better. I LOVE wearing breeches , and my rearend is as big as Arizona. I don't care. I like the feel of them. So there!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I find with jeans, they usually bunch underneath my knee or the seam digs into my calf. Not nice!

I love breeches or yoga pants, so long as they aren't slick. More movement, less bulk to get caught up in my stirrups, I'm closer to the horse since the material is pretty thin, it holds everything in to where I can wear a tee or my boots and look nice and professional.

Half the women I know hate walking around in breeches because they literally hug every inch of you, which makes you feel pretty exposed. Just because you have a body doesn't mean you always like to flaunt it.

It's more streamline too. I find my cantering is quieter in breeches than regular pants.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

*snort* sheesh I just spat half of my cider out on my keyboard when I read that breeches are for fashion only. Are you KIDDING????!!!!!!!! They are the most hideous, foul, unattractive, unflattering piece of clothing I own, except maybe my granny undies to wear under my hideous WHITE competition breeches to try and avoid the dreaded undies line. 
Unless you are 6 foot tall, with the backside of a goddess, legs sculpted out of marble and a washing board stomach, then breeches WILL make you look flabby, wide, jiggly and other sorts of delightful 'fashionable' appearances. 

BSMS, I would love to see you get through an hour lesson in a Dressage saddle, in a pair of baggy jeans. My lord! I once thought I'd get away with wearing a pair of my 'old faithfuls' that I usually wear when taking the nags to the beach for a play, in a casual lesson. Holy moly, I had chaffing, blisters, cuts and bruises from my ankle to my groin. The baggy fabric killed me! 

Breeches allow you to sit in the saddle without having to rearrange seams, folds etc. without causing any restriction to the knee or hip/pelvis if fitted well. 
For a trail ride in a comfy stock (Aussie) saddle, absolutely wear a pair of jeans. I imagine a Western saddle also allows for jean wearing. But a Dressage saddle, no way jose!! Not if you actually want to actively ride. 

But, if breeches are for fashion, I'm obviously a leading trend setter and better throw on my favourite pair of white, sticky bum Kerritts that I compete in, and head down to the local cafe to show off my delightful cottage cheese bottom.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

bsms said:


> I'd love to hear how you know this. My jeans seem pretty inanimate, but maybe that is because they are the $15.88 ones...:?


Have you ever actually ridden in a pair of proper English Style breeches?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

^^ No, I have not. That is kind of the point. If anyone wants to say, "I like how they feel", fine. But when someone says they are rubbed bloody, etc by wearing something other than breeches, or that you cannot have a good seat or ride well in anything else, I ain't buying. Why? because too many people do fine riding English in something else!

I've pointed out the Cavalry wore loose fitting pants, and did some pretty demanding riding without being rubbed raw:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=nOyvimZuF5o#t=244

Lot of endurance riders ride in something other than breeches. I've never ridden in anything but jeans, and my legs don't end up bruised (unless my horse spun fast enough for the poleys to slam into my thigh). I can't speak to dressage - don't do it and never will - so maybe there is something about dressage that makes your legs rub a lot against the saddle or horse?

But some of the rationales used here are a bit odd. More streamlined? Keeps you closer to your horse? Jeans force your leg forward?

What about these guys (Portuguese Cavalry):










But of course, dressage lessons are sooooo much tougher riding than that! YGBSM! Xenophon was naked under his skirt when riding, but I guess he got away with it because there were no stirrups.

I don't care what you ride in. I'm 55 - unless you are female AND very pretty, I'll be looking at the horse instead of you. Maybe it is because I wear guy jeans, and my guy jeans just don't restrict my movement much. Or maybe it is because my jeans are all 100% cotton. Maybe it is my skinny butt...an adjective that doesn't describe my waist, unhappily. But no, I'm not buying that breeches are needed for riding, or that jeans make your legs go all funky.

"_Breeches allow you to sit in the saddle without having to rearrange seams, folds etc. without causing any restriction to the knee or hip/pelvis if fitted well. 
For a trail ride in a comfy stock (Aussie) saddle, absolutely wear a pair of jeans. I imagine a Western saddle also allows for jean wearing. But a Dressage saddle, no way jose!! Not if you actually want to actively ride._"

I ride either in my DownUnder or my Bates. I use a western saddle about 4 times a year anymore. But MY jeans have never forced me to rearrange folds, or restrict my knee or pelvis! I actively ride. I don't just lump over in the saddle, holding on to the horn in hopes of staying on. I use my legs a lot. My jeans are black on the sides of the lower leg from the black dye in my saddle. And no blood or blisters yet...


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

In a Dressage saddle, your legs are at very close contact with the saddle constantly, there is little room 'to breathe'. It's not about it being "oh sooooooo much tougher than Cavalry riding" (sheesh give me a break), it is the style of riding, the saddle of saddle. Wearing jeans in a Dressage saddle plain out hurts. 
I mention Dressage because it is my discipline, not because I think it is "oh so tough". Please do not attempt to attempt to insult me. You have a small obsession with cavalry and it is brought up in near every post you make - am I therefore not allowed to use my own discipline in my examples?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

bsms said:


> ^^ No, I have not. That is kind of the point.


Well why are you so against something you have never tried, you know whatever floats your boat, if your sort of riding doesn't need breeches and you can ride in PJ's heck go to it.

Foe a lot of us we have tried all sorts of things and come back to riding in breeches because they are comfortable, even though they look like KAKA


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Kayty said:


> In a Dressage saddle, your legs are at very close contact with the saddle constantly, there is little room 'to breathe'. It's not about it being "oh sooooooo much tougher than Cavalry riding" (sheesh give me a break), it is the style of riding, the saddle of saddle. Wearing jeans in a Dressage saddle plain out hurts.
> I mention Dressage because it is my discipline, not because I think it is "oh so tough". Please do not attempt to attempt to insult me. You have a small obsession with cavalry and it is brought up in near every post you make - am I therefore not allowed to use my own discipline in my examples?


Of course you can bring it up. But to suggest that dressage involves more use of the leg and that "_BSMS, I would love to see you get through an hour lesson in a Dressage saddle, in a pair of baggy jeans. My lord!_", when folks have ridden for years in loose pants in a wide variety of demanding, leg-intensive riding just doesn't make sense. What is it about dressage that results in "chaffing, blisters, cuts and bruises from my ankle to my groin"? Just what are you doing with your legs? I thought in dressage, the legs were supposed to drape the horse, with gentle contact.

I used the cavalry as an example because it involved thousands of men, riding in the same uniform, and riding in a very demanding environment. I used it because it makes sense - if THEY could ride without injury, doing riding like that and using a style that puts a big emphasis on using the leg for stability, then there is no room for reasons like, "Loose pants make your leg go forward / legs chafe / lose position / etc".

This thread is filled with reasons why no sane person would attempt to ride a horse in loose fitting pants - except none of those reasons hold up to how people have ridden for years, except for this: "I like riding in them". That, by itself, is all the reason needed.


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

BSMS, a few things:
I was given pants that look like the ones in the pictures you posted. They flare out on the sides, but are tight in the areas that are in contact with the horse.

In Dressage you are using your legs to communicate with your horse. Depending in what you are asking and what level you are at (lower levels would have more movement, higher levels are more refined so less movement) your leg will have to move or shift and apply pressure. So yes, there is more possibility of rubs and burns.

Third, just because the cavalry wore those pant doesn't automatically mean they were comfortable. Women all over the world wear high heels, sometimes all day. It hurts to wear heels for long periods of time. So you can't assume that because a lot of people do it it's pain free.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I switch off riding in jeans and breeches/riding tights, and especially in the heat of the summer, tights are my main choice. My jeans either twist weird around my legs riding English without half chaps or they won't seem to fit perfectly under my half chaps or in tall boots. It's much easier to move around and feel "free" in stretchy, thin pants than jeans.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes bsms, when you're on a GP horse in a test, the legs hang nice and quietly. When you're riding a 4 year old with a strong desire to run through your leg, and as such spending the lesson on lateral work involving a lot of movement of your legs, then no, they are not draped quietly. 

Do you get on a breaker and have it wonder off perfectly trained, with the rider able to sit quietly in the saddle and do next to nothing? No.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Kiara said:


> Third, just because the cavalry wore those pant doesn't automatically mean they were comfortable. Women all over the world wear high heels, sometimes all day. It hurts to wear heels for long periods of time. So you can't assume that because a lot of people do it it's pain free.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Trust me, the Cav pants are comfortable :lol:. Not great looking (helps to be with a troop so you don't stand out that much more), but very comfortable The only think I'd change is making a silk pair for Summer (cotton and wool were already available).

All I can say about high heels, tight little mini shorts and other female attire that can't be comfortable......women continue to be gluttons for punishment. Some even still wear corsets :lol:.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Kayty said:


> Are you KIDDING????!!!!!!!! They are the most hideous, foul, unattractive, unflattering piece of clothing I own, except maybe my granny undies to wear under my hideous WHITE competition breeches to try and avoid the dreaded undies line.
> Unless you are 6 foot tall, with the backside of a goddess, legs sculpted out of marble and a washing board stomach, then breeches WILL make you look flabby, wide, jiggly and other sorts of delightful 'fashionable' appearances.
> 
> BSMS, I would love to see you get through an hour lesson in a Dressage saddle, in a pair of baggy jeans. My lord! I once thought I'd get away with wearing a pair of my 'old faithfuls' that I usually wear when taking the nags to the beach for a play, in a casual lesson. Holy moly, I had chaffing, blisters, cuts and bruises from my ankle to my groin. The baggy fabric killed me!
> ...


Well, I can't say what they look like on you, but all the girls I see training around here (and the ones from my early days in Germany back in the 60's - 1971 all look good. Of course I'll concede that they're all in their late teens and 20's, but it's a bit like tennis and ice skating.....they spend all that time working the body and they look good in outfits. The girls I knew that rode 40 years ago LOVED how they looked and at times even wore them to school.

As for dressage saddles....can't say for all stock saddles, but everyone I've ever sat (including the one I have now) is a dressage seat and tree (my biggest complaint about them)


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Bsms. Why the hostility? Goodness.

I get your OPINION is that its just fashion....well okay. Kudos to you.

For OTHERS there is a valid reason OTHER than fashion. 

I have ridden both english and western...ive ridden in an english saddle in both jeans AND breeches and I can say with 100% certainty that breeches are FAR more comfortable and logical for english saddles.


Now are you going to sit there and tell me I am WRONG AFTER I have PERSONALLY experienced both???? How is you're argument supposed to be valid AT ALL when you cant ACTUALLY argue with someones PERSONAL experiences???

Really?


Oh also....I absolutely HATE how I look in my breeches and not ONE person I ride english with likes how they look in them either so saying its for fashion is an absolute UNTRUTH for me....am I saying that for tou and your experience?
No.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

its lbs not miles said:


> Well, I can't say what they look like on you, but all the girls I see training around here (and the ones from my early days in Germany back in the 60's - 1971 all look good. Of course I'll concede that they're all in their late teens and 20's, but it's a bit like tennis and ice skating.....they spend all that time working the body and they look good in outfits. The girls I knew that rode 40 years ago LOVED how they looked and at times even wore them to school.
> 
> As for dressage saddles....can't say for all stock saddles, but everyone I've ever sat (including the one I have now) is a dressage seat and tree (my biggest complaint about them)


I'm a body builder in my mid 20's, I spend 2+ hours/day in the gym 5-6 days/week... and I still hate the way breeches look!!! I'm not a large frumpy old thing with my bottom jiggling around behind my knees :wink:
Maybe back 'in the day' with the very different fashions getting around, they were somewhat seemingly attractive. Now.... just no :shock:


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Kayty said:


> I'm a body builder in my mid 20's, I spend 2+ hours/day in the gym 5-6 days/week... and I still hate the way breeches look!!! I'm not a large frumpy old thing with my bottom jiggling around behind my knees :wink:
> Maybe back 'in the day' with the very different fashions getting around, they were somewhat seemingly attractive. Now.... just no :shock:


I'm sure there have always been girls who didn't like the way the pants made them look :lol:. Just as I'm sure they're still girls who think they look good.
As long as the guys think they look good, that's all that matters :lol: :lol:.
(now let the barrage begin :rofl:.... I'll either be comfortable in my bunker or far enough down the road on Val that I won't have to worry about the women in breeches coming after me....not many of them ride on a hwy :lol


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

BSMS, the flared breeches served two purposes. First, the flares kept brambles from contacting directly on the skin. It allowed the fabric to be pull away from the skin so that thorns didn't tear the cavalry/foxhunters up. Secondly, they were loose because there was NO stretch in these fabrics. So, if you wanted to be able to bend over, you had to have a baggy seat. I wore more than my share of flared breeches and still have some of them. 

Now, with the addition of lycra to fabrics making them stretchy, the breeches can be snugger. Especially since most riders are not riding in real rough territory. Trust me when I say that today's breeches won't last a moment in real rough terrain. It will just be a bunch of pulls.

So yes, yesterday's breeches were baggy because of fabric and function. However, they DID rub. I know this well.....Todays fabrics are so comfortable with the stretch, you almost feel like you have very little on (if you know what I mean....)


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

The first cavalry division doesn't wear flared breeches much anymore.



















I guess the *modern* cavalry has learned how to avoid rubs!!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Maybe some of it has to do with posting? Like if a person posts the trot or not? Or maybe it's the style of saddle that has something to do with chaffing?

For instance, I ride western and I can do 5 hour trail rides in stretchy jeans or basically whatever pants I want to sacrifice to the trees and brush and I never have chaffing problems from the pants. Sometimes I will get bruises from scraping into trees and sometimes I have mystery bruises on the insides of my knees, but basically, I can ride 5 hours in the mountains, up and down hills, some trotting and cantering, but mostly walking, and my pants never give me a lick of trouble. I am overweight too, so I think my chubby legs would be more prone to rubbing than most.

On a western saddle, the stirrup fenders kind of move with your leg, but on an English saddle, you have a thin stirrup leather moving over a leather flap that doesn't move with your leg, could that be a part of the problem? That and posting the trot?

This reminds me of some of the threads I've read in the past about gloves. How some people can't hardly ride without gloves and I never use gloves unless it's winter and my hands are cold. But I don't need them to protect my hands.....probably because I ride western and generally ride without contact. But even that doesn't always hold true, because my Fox Trotter can be a real handful coming home sometimes, and I still never feel the need to wear gloves to protect my hands.

I'm sure breeches are comfy. But as I ride western I've never felt the need to try them. All summer long I ride in stretchy jeans. All winter long I ride in sweat pants. If I need more grip or protection from the brush, I wear ****** over the top of them. Now that is a fashion statement........****** over sweatpants!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> The first cavalry division doesn't wear flared breeches much anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*swoon* can't wait till I'm part of this unit!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

bsms said:


> Hmmm...90% of my riding has been in an Australian saddle which is a variant of an English saddle, always in blue jeans ($15.88 at Wal-Mart). Nope, no rubs, burns or scuffed saddles, including my Bates English saddles. And no, I don't need to worry about "underwear lines" in my Wranglers.
> 
> We also have forum members who ride endurance in baseball pants (kind of like baggy sweatpants). And the Cavalry rode in uniform pants, and I doubt they had to many men on sick call due to 'friction burns'. My wife uses sweatpants for riding without complaint.
> 
> Looks. Or fashion. But NOT because looser pants result in burns, chaffing, etc.


I think we ride in different ways, no? I ride with leg and hand contact, and you ride with no hand contact until you want something to happen. I would get an eyebrow raised if I dropped the reins on a trail ride. 

I ride in jeans from time to time and I always regret it afterwards, as it carves into my skin. 

I don't think that makes your riding any better, it's just different. I feel that I am engaging my horse while you might be just sitting there. You might feel that you are not forcing tour horse into anything, while you perceive that I mist be forcing my horse. To me it's just different, and I would suggest that I am working harder for jeans to not bother me.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I have ridden in breeches ever since I "discovered" them when I was in my late twenties. There were still some "elephant ear" jods around back then-not the best look when one is around 5' tall! I do still have my first pair that I took lessons in back then. Now, almost 40 years later-I wear English style riding pants while trail riding-whether I'm in my Western or Aussie saddle. I haven't been in my English saddle in a long time. I just got my first pair of ****** yesterday-I need to clean & recondition them, but they will help me deal w/the cactus & other trail issues that are rampant here in Arizona. I also wear tall boots-Sometimes English ones, sometimes Western ones & I also have some insulated ones for winter riding. I may be in my 60's but I still look pretty good in my riding attire!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> The first cavalry division doesn't wear flared breeches much anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are pre flared breeches era uniforms from the last half of the 1800's when they were still "trousers" (so not "modern" Cav...technically speaking :lol. They're wool (as is the jacket) so you better hope you don't have a skin reaction to them (silk PJ pants underneath work great in Winter). Wonderful in the Winter. Brutal in the Summer, but they do wick sweat really well and you do get use to it. Also, they are heavier than jeans, but looser than jeans. Mine didn't have the yellow stripe though (I rode for the "both" sides so I kept it neutral to cut costs....just had to swap jackets :lol
And note that they are NOT wearing the phony yellow neckerchief that Hollywood loves to put on them :lol: (it's a standing joke about Hollywood vs accuracy)
Flared breeches replaced those trousers, but had a relatively short era mostly in the first part of the 1900's due to horse cav being replaced by mechanized cav). Although officers of certain branches of various countries still wore the flared breeches (because they were "officers") as late as the 1940's even though they weren't part of a mounted unit. Many traditions die hard.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> The first cavalry division doesn't wear flared breeches much anymore.
> 
> I guess the *modern* cavalry has learned how to avoid rubs!!


They are not wearing skin-tight breeches, though. The men in the picture you posted will not walk around wondering about their "underwear lines".

As I've said repeatedly to ears that refuse to hear: If you LIKE wearing breeches, do so! The only justification you need is "I like them".

But it is just silly to say that if you do NOT wear breeches, then your pants will cause your leg to go forward, or that you will lose contact with your horse, or that you will be off-balance, or that you will have legs covered in cuts and bruises after an hour of riding. That simply contradicts the experience of countless riders riding in a variety of styles, including English.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> BSMS, the flared breeches served two purposes. First, the flares kept brambles from contacting directly on the skin. It allowed the fabric to be pull away from the skin so that thorns didn't tear the cavalry/foxhunters up. Secondly, they were loose because there was NO stretch in these fabrics. So, if you wanted to be able to bend over, you had to have a baggy seat. I wore more than my share of flared breeches and still have some of them.


Well.....not quite :lol:
Cav went from trousers to flared breeches and "trousers" were just the old term for "pants". They were simply loosely fitting pants and they worked great for over 100 years. I've worn them (a LOT) and they are just as easy to move around, bend, do whatever in as any other pare of pants or flared breeches. In many respects they're easier to deal with than flare breeches once you're off the horse and about the same when mounted. The old trousers tended to be pretty heavy (heavier than jeans) and I don't recall any problems with briars or brambles. If that had been the case the Cav would have been in chaps before flared breeches :lol:. I'm not sure why they ever went to the flared breeches (which I've always thought wore horrible looking), but it was very fashionable for a time and I will concede that they are comfortable for riding


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

bsms said:


> I'd love to hear how you know this. My jeans seem pretty inanimate, but maybe that is because they are the $15.88 ones...:?


I dont know it is my opinion. It may just be me but whenever I wear my jeans while my jodphurs are in the wash my leg sticks out infront of me and no matter how hard I try it will not come underneath me. My mum and my instructor both declare a visible different from jeans to trousers made out of strechy material like leggings not necesarily jodphurs. I will post pictures just a day apart and you can decide. Please note it is the same saddle. And if you argue that it was a different pony I will shoot your head off as we own around 14 ponies of all shapes and sizes and I have to ride them all at some point. I am used to changing my style of riding to suit the pony with out changing my position. Also please note that I am not an especially amazing rider. One more thing that every one keeps saying is that jodphurs are made to prevent "pinching". Yes that is one of the sale points now a days but It is your position that prevents that no matter what saddle or stirrups you have. If your leg is in the right position you should not feel a thing even in the thinest material.


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

Also bsms not trying to be rude or anything but how do you know that your position is so good while wearing your jeans? It must be pretty good if you are willing to argue that jeans do not in anyway hinder your legs freedom to be in the right position. I know I'm definatly not the best even in strechy clothing but how come your so confident that jeans allow the same freedom of movement?


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Unless you are one of those young men who truly believe that the general public WANTS to see their underwear, jeans are more restrictive than breeches, period! 90% of the time, I ride in jeans but I trail ride in a western saddle. When I ride in breeches I have more flexibility and can actually feel my horses better. And, no, I've never had much chafing and such riding in jeans but I don't ride in an English discipline. If jeans are so great, why don't you see gymnasts and other athletes wearing them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

But it is just silly to say that if you do NOT wear breeches, then your pants will cause your leg to go forward, or that you will lose contact with your horse, or that you will be off-balance, or that you will have legs covered in cuts and bruises after an hour of riding. That simply contradicts the experience of countless riders riding in a variety of styles, including English.[/QUOTE]

I would like to see how well those countless riders would do in an equitation flatwork class. It is not impossible to be in the right position while wearing jeans but it is much more difficult. For example it is much more difficult to run a race in a pair of cheap loose canvas shoes but not impossible. I wonder why there are specially designed trainers (sneakers) for athletics to wear???? Oh I know its probably so that they can look stylish... NOT!
I know other sports are like athletics are unrelated to horse riding but it is the same basic principle.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

rhosroyalvelvet said:


> Also bsms not trying to be rude or anything but how do you know that your position is so good while wearing your jeans? It must be pretty good if you are willing to argue that jeans do not in anyway hinder your legs freedom to be in the right position. I know I'm definatly not the best even in strechy clothing but how come your so confident that jeans allow the same freedom of movement?


Because I wear them all the time, and I have no trouble moving my legs? Good grief! From what people on this thread are writing, one would thing jeans are a medieval torture device making movement impossible! Jeans became popular in part because they DO allow movement - at least, guy jeans do. I can't speak to some ultra-tight girl jeans worn 2" above the crotch.

Yes, I am confident about my leg position. Unless I move it for a reason, my stirrup straps are vertical. And I do move my legs frequently while riding, depending on what I want from my horse.

"_Unless you are one of those young men who truly believe that the general public WANTS to see their underwear, jeans are more restrictive than breeches, period!_"

For climbing a tree, I agree. For riding? What are people doing on their horse that results in the jeans preventing them from putting their heel under their hip (if they use that style), or that prevent them from moving a leg forward to the shoulder, or back? 

"_If jeans are so great, why don't you see gymnasts and other athletes wearing them?_"

I don't do gymnastics in the saddle. I don't try to put my foot above my head while riding, nor, at 55, at any other time.

Can y'all sit in a chair while wearing jeans? Can you sit in a chair wearing loose pants? Can you WALK or jog in jeans or loose pants, or do you need to go put on your breeches first? Do you change pants to climb a ladder? Just what are folks doing in the saddle that requires gymnastic leotards?

"_It is not impossible to be in the right position while wearing jeans but it is much more difficult._"

If you find breeches comfortable, fine. That is a personal choice. But looser pants do not cause the ills that are being attributed to them on this thread. Jeans will not force your leg forward, and loose pants will not cause your legs to bleed or cause you to lose contact with your horse. If you cannot ride "properly" in jeans or loose fitting pants, then there is something odd about your jeans or how you ride. 

More comfort is a reason based on personal choice. But the reasons being given on this thread would suggest anyone who does NOT wear breeches is an incompetent sack of potatoes lumped on a saddle. And folks wonder why so many English riders are viewed as snobs...:evil:


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

Actually, people are just answering your questions on why they feel breeches are more appropriate. They also keep saying that jeans are fine to ride in in certain circumstances, while others are more comfortable in breeches. No one said anything about jeans wearing making you horrible or inflexible. They said breeches allow for MORE flexibility. No one said jeans don't allow for ANY flexibility. The one that has been a snob is you. People have given you calm and logical explanations why to them it matters, yet you stick your fingers in your ears and keep telling us that we just do it for vanity. So YOU are discarding others people experiences and being condescending to them. Which makes YOU the snob.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You may as well give up arguing, it's like trying to explain color to a blind person. If there are people that can ride in and English saddle, not wearing breeches, and ride as well, and don't get bruised HURRAH for them.

If there are people who have never ridden in breeches, who believe that they are simply a fashion statement, well, then they have bo real knowledge of the difference.

To the majority of us English riders who actually brave wearing the most unflattering of garments, in my case looks more like 2 hippos making out under a stretch tarp, because it helps us to ride better and in more comfort, YEAH to us.

Oh and I am about to go out to a ground work clinic with my western horse, and I am wearing English Breeches, why?

Because it is snowing outside and these ones are fleecy.
Because it means I can wear my riding trainers and half chaps, so my feet will stay warm, and no arena dirt will get into my shoes.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Geezus bsms, who voided their bladder in your processed grain breakfast product?

You want to wear jeans to ride in, have at it. I don't see anyone being snotty except for you. You've been given good, solid reasons for why the majority of riders who wear breeches do so. If you still come away with the idea that it's all for looks, then it's pretty obvious you have a closed mind on the subject and just want to jeer and try to appear superior.

By your own admission you just ride for fun, and the majority of that 'fun time' is spent in a Western saddle, not an English. Those who actually ride competitively, such as endurance, have very good reasons for NOT riding in jeans and it has nothing to do with how they look.


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

BSMS I for one am the futhest thing from a "snob". I have already said that it is possible to ride in jeans with your leg in the right position but it is much more difficult. Jeans do not force your leg forward but can restrict your movement to the degree where there is no option but to put your leg forward. People who where jeans when riding are by no means slobs ect but I would think that they are not people who compete at the top level of their diciplene spending every moment in the saddle striving to be in a better position than the minute before. The reason people are arguing so fiercly over this point is because you who is indeed the most snob like of us all for the reason that you are so closed minded that you can not believe any other reason than your own about jodphurs. Do you really think that people with horses who muck out every day would be so concerned about their apperance that they would buy jodphurs for the sole reason that they can look good? Or that jodphurs were made for the sole reason of comfort? That no one would even think of a practical reason for jodphurs after all these years of developing and improving the product? If it was for the sole reason of comfort then everyone would be riding in tracksuit bottoms. Indeed the attire of all shows would have tracksuit bottoms rather than jodphurs. Every item of horseriding attire has a purpose. The stock to protect your neck if you fall, a jacket to keep you warm, a shirt to stop you getting too itchy from the wool jacket to keep the stock in place and to keep you warm, boots to keep your feet warm, the heel stops your foot from slipping out of the stirrup too easily and to keep your feet dry, the hat to protect your head, body protector to protect your back, and indeed the jodphurs for easy movement of your leg, the skin tightness too stop it from running up your leg leaving it bare and indeed now there are patches to stop pinching even though that shouldn't happen if your leg is in the right place. Or did you think they were all so that you can look stylish? Yes comfort is an aspect why we wear them but it is not the sole reason. But to look stylish is complete ridicule and if that was the only reason your could think of when this disscussion started and that after listening to the opinions of many fellow riders the only other reason you will accept is comfort then it is indeed you who is the closed minded snob.


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

_Can y'all sit in a chair while wearing jeans? Can you sit in a chair wearing loose pants? Can you WALK or jog in jeans or loose pants, or do you need to go put on your breeches first? Do you change pants to climb a ladder? Just what are folks doing in the saddle that requires gymnastic leotards?_

Well that was i stupid comment to make BSMS. I can now use your argument against you.

When you ride its not like sitting in a chair and if you ride like that i wouldn't be feeling to confident about your position. Also if you ride like that it just proves my point beond doubt. Riding like your sitting in a chair means your leg is too far in front of you which I say can be assited by the stiffness of jeans.

Riding is not like walking. If you ride like you walk your leg would be flying all over the place and I would pity your poor horse.

Riding is not like climbing a ladder either.

And the thing we do in the saddle that requires _gymnastic leotards_ is called riding properly. this is the type of ridiculas argument you have been making.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Geezus bsms, who voided their bladder in your processed grain breakfast product?...By your own admission you just ride for fun, and the majority of that 'fun time' is spent in a Western saddle, not an English. Those who actually ride competitively, such as endurance, have very good reasons for NOT riding in jeans and it has nothing to do with how they look.


SR, an Australian saddle is NOT a western saddle. My daughter uses our Circle Y saddle. I cannot remember the last time I tried it, but it has been at least a year. 

And when people say that riding in something other than breeches mean you cannot ride well...who is ****ing on whom? When someone says jeans make your legs go forward, and will rub them bloody, or that loose-fitting pants will cause you to lose contact with your horse - who is being judgmental? 

If I can't ride properly without wearing super-tight stretch pants that show my underwear, then I just won't ride "properly". But given how few MEN ride in pants that show their underwear, I guess I'll have a lot of company.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

trailhorserider said:


> Maybe some of it has to do with posting? Like if a person posts the trot or not? Or maybe it's the style of saddle that has something to do with chaffing?
> 
> For instance, I ride western and I can do 5 hour trail rides in stretchy jeans or basically whatever pants I want to sacrifice to the trees and brush and I never have chaffing problems from the pants. Sometimes I will get bruises from scraping into trees and sometimes I have mystery bruises on the insides of my knees, but basically, I can ride 5 hours in the mountains, up and down hills, some trotting and cantering, but mostly walking, and my pants never give me a lick of trouble. I am overweight too, so I think my chubby legs would be more prone to rubbing than most.
> 
> ...


I guess everyone just flew past my response (above). Don't you think posting or saddle style must have something to do with it??? Maybe western riders do fine in jeans because we (generally speaking) don't post? 

BSMS, do you post?


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

The implication that anyone riding in jeans isn't riding at competitive levels is, in itself, a "snob-like" statement. So is the implication that proper seat can't be accomplished by anyone wearing jeans. I have personally watched many well-accomplished National-level trainers, riders, etc. ride at home and at shows in jeans because that's how they're comfortable. They show dressage, Hunter under saddle and over fences, saddleseat, etc. They wear their "show" clothes when it's time to show, but that's it. They still place well and win in their classes from local to National levels. I've ridden in jeans all my life and have had no issues doing well in my English classes, even the eq classes (though I never did like eq classes anyway). 

I know many places where they require certain clothes for lessons and that's fine. I took lessons many years ago at a place like that. Wearing breeches didn't do anything for me that I couldn't have done in jeans. Even now, my dressage-based trainer has no issue telling me my hip is locked or that I'm not pulsing with my calf when I'm in jeans as opposed to breeches. 

If it's what you're used to, that's perfectly fine. If it's more comfortable for you, that's fine. To imply that someone who doesn't dress the way you do for the same tasks is any less competent as a rider or can't be successful is incorrect. It just is. I fully understand what each article of clothing in many different disciplines is for. That doesn't mean each dislike can only be ridden in one specific type of outfit. 

Since I saw someone say that they wear breeches to ride Western, that could be considered just as disrespectful because Western is general ridden in jeans and chaps. How is that any different than saying it's disrespectful to not wear breeches in an English saddle? 

Breeches are generally more tight fitting than other pants because of tradition. That's how they were worn "way back when" because the clothing suited a specific purpose. Saddleseat is a great example of English riding with loose-fitting clothing and those riders do just fine on their horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes, I post. I also ride in 2-point and in a half-seat. I feel free to adopt whatever works well for me and my horse, and that has resulted in my riding with a forward seat and a western approach to using the reins. I normally use my Australian-style saddle, which is based on the English style:










Although she is much calmer, I only use an English saddle when riding in our little arena:










On a trail, I will sit back more. I simply don't have the conditioning to do otherwise, and it isn't a big deal at a walk or easy jog:










Please remember: anyone who WANTS to ride in breeches is welcome to do so. Whatever makes you happy. But yes, one CAN ride an English saddle in jeans or loose-fitting pants. The only loose-fitting pants I own are dress pants, so I don't ride in them - the black dye in my saddle tends to bleed sometimes, and my jeans are all marked up on the calves. I would actually prefer to ride with my legs more forward, so I wish my jeans would make it happen. But my leg position tends to be based on having my butt in the lowest part of the saddle, and my stirrup straps vertical.

Since Mia is much calmer, I've raised my stirrups 4 holes recently. We just are not doing all the sideways jumps we used to 'practice', so a shorter leg makes sense. But raising them 4 holes in one step left me feeling like my stirrups were in my armpits for the first 3-4 rides...:-x


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

when I first started taking lesson I rode in jeans and it was fine...until I started posting, then the movement made the loose fabric on my upper leg get pulled in to the stirrup leather and pinch my skin, not terribly painful, ut uncomfortable enough for me to get breeches.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Maybe this is about body shape and not about what is proper or stylish. 

There is a lot written about the difference between men's and women's anatomy and how it effects riding. So one point of variation may be the between men and women. Seems like it is mostly women who prefer stretch in their pants and a flat seam. 

Another could be the wide variation of body shapes. We have no problem acknowledging that our horses have a wide variety of preferences in bits and saddles. Why would we argue that our human friends may have the same issues and need for variation?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> I guess everyone just flew past my response (above). Don't you think posting or saddle style must have something to do with it??? Maybe western riders do fine in jeans because we (generally speaking) don't post?
> 
> BSMS, do you post?


It has to do with position. If you have your legs underneath you, you will feel pressure (in jeans) on the tops of your thigh, which may cause rubbing. Even in a chair I feel that pressure. It's more subtle but still.

Also jeans have no real stretch since they're made of denim and denim typically is nowhere near as stretchy as lycra. Therefore it bunches in loose places like the back of your knee, or slightly at the back of the thigh and the ankle. That is very painful to have happen when you are on a horse. It's like someone using a tourniquet on your limbs. 

My jeans aren't super tight, or '2 inches above my crotch' but everytime I go trail riding it is very uncomfortable and I usually end up having really bad chaffing, blisters, or feel like I have invisible sunburn.

When someone posts, their hips rise up and forward (so diagonally) then come back down. I don't understand why the fact that someone posts or not would affect it in any way...

The main thing I see is a lot of western riders have more of a chair seat because they have to stop fast or just prefer having their legs infront rather than underneath. If they tried to pull their legs underneath them, I guarantee they'd feel pain and restriction from being in jeans. If you do that with breeches, they move with you, they stretch and give to allow you to put your leg there.

That is my experience.

Also note that I did not bash anyone's riding. I merely stated my observations and did not assign any rating to any individual.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

tiffanyodonnell said:


> There is a lot written about the difference between men's and women's anatomy and how it effects riding. So one point of variation may be the between men and women. Seems like it is mostly women who prefer stretch in their pants and a flat seam.


I personally feel that A LOT of men don't wear breeches because they stereotypically feel they'll look like ballerinas or "less manly."

I'm sure that if men looked past that and tried breeches, they'd actually like the characteristics and 'extras' that breeches have to offer.

I know plenty of male riders in both disciplines that rock breeches over jeans. They like the support and 'give' that they offer.


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

I love my breeches! 

When riding english I will only ride in my breeches...my jeans get bunched up in every place possible, rub my knees, slowly slide down so I constantly have to pull them up so I don't have a "plumbers crack" lol. 

Riding western or bareback I will wear anything really. Jeans, pjs, sweatpants, breeches, yoga pants, shorts ect. It doesn't bother me what so ever in a western saddle like it does in an english saddle. Mainly because I'm just doing trails or doing some flat work for 15-20 mins...not long hard rides, so they don't bother me.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I wear both jeans and breeches. I used to ONLY ride in jeans because I was self conscious about how I looked in breeches. I have since gotten over myself.

It is just a matter of preference. It would be foolish for someone to say 'the best riders wear breeches'.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

BSMS, please tell me where someone has said that if you wear jeans in the saddle you WILL be rubbed bloody no doubt about that??
If you actually cared to read the responses without squeezing your eyes shout, fingers in ears chanting "lalalalalalalalala" then maybe you would have taken note that people have merely described THEIR OWN EXPERIENCES. I have ridden in jeans AND in breeches AND in tracky pants.... and I can say hands down, that in MY style of riding which happens to be your ever hated Dressage, breeches are by far the best type of pants to wear - yes, jeans can and do bloody hurt my legs, and don't go telling me that it's because I must be doing cartwheels on the horse, it is purely because of the design of the saddle and the ideal position to be in for Dressage. 
If you're a lucky one who doesn't get rubbed or affected by jeans when you start spending many hours in the saddle each day working hard, not going for a plod on a trail, then LUCKY YOU! Wear them, it doesn't bother me!

As for an "Aussie saddle" - as an Aussie myself, we call them stock saddles and they are a dime a dozen. I've got one myself for riding the 'fun' horses/breakers/trails. I can assure you that their description of being based on an English saddle is very loose. They ride very little like a true English saddle. They have so much more comfort factor, the fenders prevent your legs getting rubbed by a narrow stirrup leather, you are comfortably held into the saddle and yes, I am more than happy to spend hours in these saddles wearing jeans. They just do not hurt like a Dressage saddle does! And yes, I can see where your analogy about wearing jeans in a chair comes from, because it feels like you're sitting in an arm chair when riding in a stock saddle. They're great!!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

I read people saying that in jeans their legs are to forward or they apparently can't get them where they need them. I also see where "supposedly" it seems to just be a problem for the people who ride in dressage or one of the other central European saddle designs. I can't imagine why you any problem.

I've never had a problem putting my leg in any position I want forward or back or whatever even on my stock saddle (traditional stock saddles have a dressage seat). Back in the 60's when I first started riding I rode dressage with jeans without any problems at all. Of course balance was the only thing I kept from that training when a few years later I started working from horseback and never had any desire to enter an arena again (nothing personal ladies, but after riding woods, roads, moving cattle, having a horse as a primary means of transportation I found dressage incredibly boring (but don't tell my old teacher that :lol:....always loved how she taught balance and how it was always natural to me, even if the rest was wasted....she was a great rider and looked soooooo good in those tights both on and off a horse).

All that being said I'll concede that my all time favorite pants for riding is a pair of loose, 100% silk, dress pants that I'm not sure how much longer they'll last since I wear them more than any other single pair until the weather gets cold.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Kayty, I don't see how any pair of decent jeans would cause all the ills described on this thread. 

I do not hate dressage, although it isn't for everyone. However, I do dislike those adherents of dressage that describe others as "*going for a plod on a trail*". Oddly enough, some of us non-dressage riders do take our riding seriously, including those of us who like a plod on a trail. 

As for Aussie vs English: I ride both. I rode in my Bates Caprilli CC saddle this afternoon. I also have a Bates Caprilli AP saddle. There is a significant difference between the two Bates. However, if I close my eyes, I'd be hard pressed to tell by feel if I'm in my Bates AP or my DownUnder 'stock saddle' - unless I squirm around enough to feel the poleys. I own both, I ride both, and I know how they feel. Maybe a genuine, made in Australia saddle would feel different...but I don't have $4000 for one of those so I cannot say. But yes - a Bates Caprilli AP 18" saddle and a Downunder Master Campdraft 18" saddle feel almost exactly alike.

"_the fenders prevent your legs getting rubbed by a narrow stirrup leather_"

Ummm...I've already posted pictures. I use my Aussie-style saddle with 1" HDR 54" English leathers. They are thicker than most English leathers I've tried. Heck, I also like to have the buckles hanging about 2 inches down from the top.

Maybe the difference in our experience lies in the jeans we wear. Maybe mine - cheapie Wranglers and Levi 501s - have flatter seams. Or maybe the material lies flatter. Or maybe there IS a difference, as mentioned earlier, between the build of men & women, so that jeans or loose fitting pants cause less problems for men.

I've never gone trail riding in anything but my Aussie saddle, and I've never gone in anything but jeans, yet I've never had a rub, blister, cut, bruise, etc from my jeans, saddle or stirrup straps. Maybe it is my preference for a forward seat, and maybe there is something about the change in balance that affects how the legs interact against the saddle - although I have normally ridden with a much longer leg than usual in a forward seat.

But if I've done it, and if thousands of men rode in loose pants in the Cavalry successfully, then it CAN be done. Denim is not some sort of demoncloth, and loose pants are not torture devices. It IS possible to ride, and to take riding seriously, without worrying about underwear lines...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Bsms, just because you've never experienced chaffing, blistering, rubbing, etc, when wearing jeans does not mean that others haven't and does not make their points any less valid than yours. I'm really not understanding why you are arguing so hard about this.

I have never ridden in actual breeches because 1) I can't afford them and 2) we have one place that carries English attire in our town and they cater to the 5-foot-nothing, 100lbs-soaking-wet crowd, of which I am definitely not a member. So, I go to Walmart and for $13 a pair, I buy stretch denim leggings with an elastic waist in the back and back pockets. They fit similar to how breeches would with a tapered "skinny" leg, so I can easily wear my half chaps over them. They are only slightly less flattering than breeches, mainly because they are made from a thicker denim-like material, so they hide a smidge more than breeches would. I've worn them on four hour trail rides with minimal pinching from the flat inseam, but I have, on occasion, had to adjust them mid-ride because something bunched or pinched and they were just not feeling right.

Before I discovered the leggings at Walmart (and more recently now frat I've gained a ridiculous amount of weight), I rode in jeans. I worked for almost three months at a Girl Scout horse camp, four days per week, from 7am to 6-7pm, schooling horses, supervising trail rides, and helping give group lessons. Most days I went home bruised on the insides of my thighs from the seams of my jeans. Some days, if we'd had more rides or I'd had to school more horses, I would be rubbed raw and/or blistered. I went on one trail ride at my old barn on one of the dude string horses in an old hard seat roping saddle that was too big for me on a horse that was a rough ride while I was wearing jeans. That was the day I went to Walmart to find a better alternative because I couldn't even stand to walk after that ride due to how badly my jeans had chaffed me. I've ridden once in jeans since I gained all the weight last year and I swore to myself I'd find at least leggings in my size before I rode again.

For the record, I do not, nor have I ever, worn skin tight jeans or "with the waist 2" above the crotch," whether I was riding or not. I don't like that look on me or anyone else, quite frankly.

I played soccer for years. I've played pick-up games in jeans and bare feet. I've played games in a uniform and cleats. I've played in sweat pants, running shoes, with shin guards and without. None of the equipment or clothing (or lack thereof) affected my ability to play, but it did affect my comfort. By far, soccer shorts, shin guards, two pairs of soccer socks (one under the shin guards and one over) and cleats was the most comfortable. As a (relative) fat kid, soccer shorts looked appalling on me (especially our white away game shorts), but I wore them anyway. Why? Because they were more comfortable. If an article of clothing is made specifically for a sport (and I know everyone on this forum agrees that riding horses is a sport), there was probably a reason behind it's development and use. A lot of times that reason is protection, but a lot of times it's also for comfort and practicality.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> The main thing I see is a lot of western riders have more of a chair seat because they have to stop fast or just prefer having their legs infront rather than underneath. If they tried to pull their legs underneath them, I guarantee they'd feel pain and restriction from being in jeans. If you do that with breeches, they move with you, they stretch and give to allow you to put your leg there.


Just out of curiosity which of these positions is putting me in pain?
I can ask my former girlfriend if she has any with my feet back more (I'm sure she does :lol. There is no position in a saddle that causes my pants give me any pain or where the pants make me feel restriction.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

its lbs not miles said:


> Well.....not quite :lol:
> Cav went from trousers to flared breeches and "trousers" were just the old term for "pants". They were simply loosely fitting pants and they worked great for over 100 years. I've worn them (a LOT) and they are just as easy to move around, bend, do whatever in as any other pare of pants or flared breeches. In many respects they're easier to deal with than flare breeches once you're off the horse and about the same when mounted. The old trousers tended to be pretty heavy (heavier than jeans) and I don't recall any problems with briars or brambles. If that had been the case the Cav would have been in chaps before flared breeches :lol:. I'm not sure why they ever went to the flared breeches (which I've always thought wore horrible looking), but it was very fashionable for a time and I will concede that they are comfortable for riding


 
As a kid foxhunting in flared breeches, it was well accepted that the flare was to help with brambles. That was the main explanation given by the masters on down. I know, personally, that they do help keep them from digging in. The material was iron, so pulls were seldom a problem, as they would be in today's materials.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I honestly do NOT understand the hostility here.

You say potayto I say potahto.

But let's beat a dead horse some more.

You say it's fashion. I say its comfort....you say im a lier....how is my own experience a lie? 

Are you trying to tell me that my own life is a lie??? You've never met me.....you haven't ridden the same horses I have, in the same tack, in the same attire so how can you judge or tell me truth from fiction????


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Roperchick said:


> .you haven't ridden the same horses I have, in the same tack, in the same attire so how can you judge or tell me truth from fiction????


Or in this case, truth form FRICTION:lol:


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I sure don't think men look sissy in breeches. First of all, men's breeches are cut totally differently than women's. They are quite manly with the back pockets and looser fit in the rise.










Some are pleated for more freedom










You don't even have to be built super well for them to look good.










If denim jean look is important, There are stretch denim breeches that look like jeans, but don't have the double lap felled seams that tend to rub many people.










Bottom line is everyone wear what they like. I would guess that prolonged riding in jeans can build a resistance to rubbing, if you are prone to it. I just prefer to be comfortable, personally.

I used to guide backcountry pack trips and I wore breeches with my short chaps (*****$) and tall cowboy boots.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> As a kid foxhunting in flared breeches, it was well accepted that the flare was to help with brambles. That was the main explanation given by the masters on down. I know, personally, that they do help keep them from digging in. The material was iron, so pulls were seldom a problem, as they would be in today's materials.


Ah, but if you'll notice I was addressing your reference to why Cav was wearing them, not foxhunting. For Cav it was more likely because some General thought they looked nice, because they would have been using shotgun chaps long before then except that the trousers worn my the during the 1800's, up to the brief period in history that they wore the flared pants, were well suited for holding up to rough environments. We've bushwhacked through Southern woods with them standing up to the ever unpopular Roundleaf Greenbriar, with vines getting as big around as my thumb and thorns over half the length of my little finger.
Even the motorcycle troops wore the flared pants and they certainly didn't need to worry about briars :lol:. I'm much more inclined to think that the transition was made for the same reason that the Cav switched to trousers from breeches back in the early 1800's (much of what people call breeches today don't usually meet the criteria as breeches.....e.g. fencing breeches are real breeches). In the 1700's all men wore breeches. Thank goodness the become unpopular and out of fashion in the early 1800 as men (and military) went to trousers.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Just sitting here cringing at the thought of a full day of horses sitting on seams.
Yes, it is possible to ride in jeans. Personally, I find it really uncomfortable and will only hop on for a wee spin if I need to while wearing jeans. Personally I also prefer tight breeches to keep everything from getting chaffed.

Breeches are designed for a purpose. It is no mystery that equestrians prefer them to jeans. Just like it's no wonder we prefer a pickup to a smart car for pulling a trailer.

As far as the old styles of breeches, those are pre stretch fabric. Without the bulge, and even with it, one would mount the horse only to tear right through the seams. One way stretch, and now our full stretch fabric, was a welcome addition to breeches.

As well jeans will ruin a good dressage saddle as they are designed for grip and contact with breeches. Not withstanding having seams ground into the leather.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

Some people have obviously read my arguments wrong.

I did not say it was IMPOSIBLE to ride in jeans in the right position i just said it is more DIFICULT (in my opinion). 

this lead on to the point that I THINK most people competing at top class levels would ride in jodhpurs to illiminate that aspect of dificality so that they can just focus on improving not getting their leg into the basic position. None of this says that people who ride in jeans do not take riding seriously. I said I would like to see how they would do in an equitacion classes. This sentance does not say that I think they would not do well in the class. These are both arguments posed against me. Just shows how presumtious people are now a days. I also apologise to anyone who would have taken those statements as offence as it was not meant I was just saying from my own experiances what I believe.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

What an interesting, yet somewhat silly debate. I've ridden and shown both western & english my entire life, ride in both jeans and breeches. I think there's a bit being overlooked. Basic form & function of both tack & apparel. 

Riding english, I ride in my breeches. Why, because even in well fitted riding jeans (good jeans don't have the heavy seams) the lower leg is loose, it can bunch up and get in the leathers and that doesn't feel good. Breeches & half chaps or my tall field boots in my english saddles. 
Western, what I spend most of my time doing, I'm in a good pair of jeans. Not the pick up at the local walmart jeans, good riding jeans. The inherent difference I've not noted being discussed is that a western saddle has a smooth fender, nothing to get pinched by. I've never had an issue with chafing or getting pinched in a good pair of jeans and many days I'm in the saddle for 8 hours. 

To each their own. Ride what you are most comfortable in! The only point I have to disagree with is that jeans give people chair seats. Pants don't give people chair seats, people give people chair seats. :wink:


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

MHF Quarters, well said!

I've been following this thread and have found it very entertaining covering all sorts of information, misinformation, humor, opinions based on personal experience and of course combativeness. On the whole, part of me has enjoyed following it.

I've always ridden in jeans, though I must say the newer jeans with spandex have made it more comfortable for me and I have never had any issue with my position in the saddle, whether I'm riding english or western. However, a few years ago a friend persuaded me to try a pair of her english breeches. 

Wow! I felt like I was riding naked, except no skin chaffing on the leather (not that I have ever ridden naked but I would image that could/would be an issue)! I must confess, I did enjoy the feel!

I still wear jeans though, as it just fits my lifestyle and needs better. I also do not compete, so proper attire is not an issue. For me it is simply function and comfort. While I do pay a bit more than $15.88 for my jeans , I buy them on sale to ease the sting. :wink:


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I ride in my jeans. Pretty much whatever I happen to be wearing that day. I apologize in advanced but I just think breeches look ridiculous and I can't imagine myself wearing them. Also have never had an issue with jeans, they're comfy, so I go with it. Mounting is the only thing that's difficult in jeans - gotta hike the leg of the pants up to be able get my leg high enough to mount a 17 hand horse.

I do concede that breeches probably ARE easier to ride in because of the range of movement that's hindered by jeans, but as of yet I haven't been hindered enough to care. I did look at jean breeches just for the sake of saving my jeans from wear patches, but if I'm looking at either 100+ dollar jean breeches or 15 dollar regular jeans... Guess which I'm choosing! :lol:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

No it isn't for looks!!!
I grew up in the days of baggy breeches and jodhpurs and I can assure you they were anything but comfortable.
The modern day fabric fits where you want it to fit and stretches enough to move and expand where you do


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I worked as a trail guide and always rode in jeans. Wal-mart specials, as mentioned by others on this thread.

One day I rode in a new pair of jeans. I think I had splurged and gone to Pamida.

HOLY MARY MOTHER OF GOD, THE PAIN!

The insides of my legs were literally rubbed raw. I think the difference was that the seems ran back to front rather than front to back. Whatever it was, I never wore those &$?! jeans riding again.

Recently I started riding English and am now a breeches convert after 20+ years of riding western in jeans. 

I think they could be stylish but certainly aren't on me. Lol!

I wear them for comfort and more freedom of movement, regardless of whether I'm in an English or western saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Idrivetrotters (Jan 5, 2013)

As a Cavalry reenactor and been doing mounted archer/mounted shooting let me tell you about those "loose cavalry pants" they are torture!! I always wear riding tights under my official WWI uniform to prevent rubs and blisters. Once fabric caught up with equestrians that is when you stop seeing loose riding attire and more body hugging. I do mostly 1815 era Cavalry reenacting and those older uniforms are much more comfortable than those terrible WWI era riding gear. My early 1800's era riding gear is still "loose" but not as baggy as Civil War and especially WWI era but I wear riding tights underneath anyway as a safety measure.

English riding is a more "active" riding than "Western" or "Stock" which can be more passive riding. If I'm doing trails in my Aussie saddle than my jeans (they do have stretchy material along with denim) are sufficient. If I'm doing schooling, lessons, or reenactment practice, than I'm in breeches and either tall boots or half chaps.

I say this about Cavalry horses, a more brave horse I've yet to find. My string (All are OTSTBs and I just took on a neglected/severely underweight TWH mare who is brave and forward as a prospect) but I've had OTTBs who took me through battles, cannon fire, charges, and even sword play. It is really not about the breed (although back then most were at least mixed with some TB) but how much heart they have. Having a horse stand nicely while musket fire, cannon fire, shouts, smoke, and then charging into a line all while making minute adjustments off of legs/seat is a joy to ride.


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm sure this has already been said, but I will reiterate that LOOSE PANTS CAUSE BURNS!

Trust me, I do NOT look good or fashionable in tight riding pants. If I could wear another type of riding pants, trust me I would. If I wear loose yoga type pants - oh the burns I get on my calf! The material scrunches up under my half chap and most definitely causes burns. Same with jeans - unless they are skin tight but if that's the case then I might as well my riding pants.

I'm sure many people believe they look fashionable, in fact I think its actually a fashion statement now - to wear riding pants and paddock boots. But regardless I think they are designed that way for a reason more than fashion.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Idrivetrotters said:


> As a Cavalry reenactor and been doing mounted archer/mounted shooting let me tell you about those "loose cavalry pants" they are torture!! I always wear riding tights under my official WWI uniform to prevent rubs and blisters. Once fabric caught up with equestrians that is when you stop seeing loose riding attire and more body hugging. I do mostly 1815 era Cavalry reenacting and those older uniforms are much more comfortable than those terrible WWI era riding gear. My early 1800's era riding gear is still "loose" but not as baggy as Civil War and especially WWI era but I wear riding tights underneath anyway as a safety measure.


1860's were just trousers like the Inf and Arty wore. Different piping, but same wool pants. I found them very comfortable for riding (after getting accustom to the wool, but I find silk PJ pants underneath works great during the cooler months)



Idrivetrotters said:


> I say this about Cavalry horses, a more brave horse I've yet to find. My string (All are OTSTBs and I just took on a neglected/severely underweight TWH mare who is brave and forward as a prospect) but I've had OTTBs who took me through battles, cannon fire, charges, and even sword play. It is really not about the breed (although back then most were at least mixed with some TB) but how much heart they have. Having a horse stand nicely while musket fire, cannon fire, shouts, smoke, and then charging into a line all while making minute adjustments off of legs/seat is a joy to ride.


Except when they panic and go tearing across the battle field (with or without their rider), but for the poor horse it's worse without it's rider, because the din of battle with so many armed men continues regardless of how fast he tries to get away (ok...where to run?) and it's not very reassuring to the other horses nearby (a day at Resaca back in the 90's comes to mind).


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok, I was really interested in figuring out what you ladies are talking about so I deliberately wore my loose Faded Glory jeans (cheapest non sale jeans at Walmart). I did a pretty typical ride. Just over 9 miles (we won't count the bushwhacking in the distance since it's never a straight line :lol: so distance isn't as easy for me to determine except for relatively straight lines). Spent 4 hours 25 minutes (give or take 60 seconds :lol in the saddle (country the time spent bushwhacking).

I made sure I tried moving around what space there is for me to move around on my saddle (did it while thinking about it vs just doing it naturally without thinking). Tried REALLY hard to feel the seams of my jeans against my thighs (I don't know how you do it....I can't tell if there is a seam....feels the same at every point - front to back - top to bottom).

After 9+ miles and 4+ hours you'd think I'd have felt something :shock:. Not talking about pain....I just wanted to feel the seam and be able to know it was there because I could feel it. At one point after about 3 hours I actually stood up and felt with my hand to confirm that there was a seam on the inside (funny how you'll start to question the obvious :lol
I guess I'll test my Rustler and Wrangler jeans next to see if I can feel the seam in any of them.
About the only issue I've ever had with jeans is in the Summer they're hotter then my silk or my thin cotton khaki pants so I don't wear jeans as much during the hotter months (but then I don't wear my flannel shirts then either :lol. My favorite hot weather shirts are two old casual reenacting shirts (even though I need to replace a few buttons on them). Long sleeve (of course), but so cool and comfortable.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

showjumperachel said:


> I'm sure this has already been said, but I will reiterate that LOOSE PANTS CAUSE BURNS!


Not in my 45 years of riding (which included chasing cattle, 100 mile rides on long weekends, etc.....)

So I will reiterate. LOOSE PANTS DO NOT CAUSE BURNS! :lol:
If they did I'd have lost all the skin on my legs before finished Jr High.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

its lbs not miles said:


> Not in my 45 years of riding (which included chasing cattle, 100 mile rides on long weekends, etc.....)
> 
> So I will reiterate. LOOSE PANTS DO NOT CAUSE BURNS! :lol:
> If they did I'd have lost all the skin on my legs before finished Jr High.


How about loose pants CAN cause burns? It's obvious that some people, like me, can ride in jeans. Some people can't. Some pants have weird seams that rub. Some that are loose rub. Some don't. Some people have more sensitive skin, or might sit differently, have different pants/leg shape or whatever. It's not just one or the other. One size does not fit all here.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

its lbs not miles said:


> Not in my 45 years of riding (which included chasing cattle, 100 mile rides on long weekends, etc.....)
> 
> So I will reiterate. LOOSE PANTS DO NOT CAUSE BURNS! :lol:
> If they did I'd have lost all the skin on my legs before finished Jr High.


There is this thing called "friction" that some people say exists.

What, then, do you suggest causes the burns? I'd love to know.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

its lbs not miles said:


> Not in my 45 years of riding (which included chasing cattle, 100 mile rides on long weekends, etc.....)
> 
> So I will reiterate. LOOSE PANTS DO NOT CAUSE BURNS! :lol:
> If they did I'd have lost all the skin on my legs before finished Jr High.


I will reiterate too: perhaps we are talking about the difference between women's bodies and men's bodies!

Most of the comments about not understanding why anyone wants to wear stretchy pants while riding, and that jeans are more restrictive and rub you are from guys. 

Guys, some of us females are more comfortable riding in these kinds of pants. our hips, legs and many other parts have a different shape. That doesn't mean you have to wear them too. Just understand it works for us. and enjoy it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Shoebox said:


> How about loose pants CAN cause burns? It's obvious that some people, like me, can ride in jeans. Some people can't. Some pants have weird seams that rub. Some that are loose rub. Some don't. Some people have more sensitive skin, or might sit differently, have different pants/leg shape or whatever. It's not just one or the other. One size does not fit all here.


Can also say tight pants can rub you raw :lol:.
I did find out about that while still in my teens (and it was bad enough the first time that I'm not going to test it again). Which is why I only wear loose, comfortable pants. If I could find some for the right price (or could get my oldest to let me have his) I'd wear a hakama with one of my kimonos (can't get much "looser" than that :lol::lol::lol. Might look funny (ok, it would almost certainly look funny :lol, but oh so comfortable. And since I'm obviously not a slave to fashion I don't care how it looked :lol:


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not a guy. Just saying 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

OK, I found a use for tight fitting, stretchy-like pants. When you need them, I guess you NEED them :shock::


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

EliRose said:


> There is this thing called "friction" that some people say exists.
> 
> What, then, do you suggest causes the burns? I'd love to know.


Oh, I'm well aware of friction. Found out why everyone's pants were loose (and why my old riding instructor told us to wear something loose and comfortable) after I wore my non loose pants for a couple of days and learned about the value of Vaseline in treating raw areas on the thighs. Loose pants have served me well ever since.

As for what causes the burns. In my case it was a the material from a pair of pants that were tighter than what I should have been wearing to spend the day (2 days in this case) working from horseback.
If you are getting them from loose pants that only you can figure that one out. They might not be loose enough. You might be riding in some fashion that's causing it (although I can't imagine how). As in my case I went to pants that were looser than what I was wearing (baggy jeans don't look great, but the ride well :lol. Personally my old Army khakis and my silk pants are the best for comfort, but not warm enough on really cold days.
I can only say that in 45 years pants that were loose enough have NEVER given me a problem while riding (although I did get heat rash on my legs during a long hike in jeans one Summer, but that was walking). If they give you a problem then find someone like me that someone can observe along with you to see what's different.....or just wear what works for you when riding (that's what I've been doing for over 80% of my life.....oh, that makes it seem like longer than just 45 years.....there has to be some way of making it not seem like I'm getting older :lol


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Could some of the problem jeans include artificial fibers?


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

tiffanyodonnell said:


> I will reiterate too: perhaps we are talking about the difference between women's bodies and men's bodies!
> 
> Most of the comments about not understanding why anyone wants to wear stretchy pants while riding, and that jeans are more restrictive and rub you are from guys.
> 
> ...


 
While it is an absolute that the male and female bodies do have certainly anatomical differences (beside the obvious things :lol I'm not qualified to say that it makes a difference here or not. All the girls in my family that rode all wore basically the same things the guys wore. Loose, comfortable clothes. I was the only person there who had taken dressage or any "formal" training and I was the youngest to boot so my comments in the beginning were basically seen as a bit comical to some (and embarrassing to my father.....like me insisting I wanted to have a dressage saddle and use direct reining :lol of these people for whom riding wasn't something you did in an arena (there wasn't even a round pen within 20 miles in any direction :lol. But I was a quick study and learned real quick that there was good reason why neck reining is great and dressage saddles.....well, it was a big enough joke on it's own :lol:

Anyway :lol:, no one is disputing that women are obviously happy riding in tight, form fitting pants. If you'll notice my early posts...I'm all for it :lol:. I'll be the first (second, third and last) to admit that it looks good :lol::lol::lol:. Never had a problem with it from the first time my riding instructor met me at the stable in Kassel in her tight little breeches and boots. If I hadn't already wanted to learn to ride looking at her would have done it.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

bsms said:


> OK, I found a use for tight fitting, stretchy-like pants. When you need them, I guess you NEED them :shock::


The job obviously paid better then than it did when I was in. :rofl:


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Here it is (forgot I had this picture on here). My most comfortable very warm weather riding attire.
Loose and thin cotton reenacting shirt (missing a right cuff button and one collar button).
Loose silk pants.
WW I mounted Inf leggings (hoping to protect those pants in the woods )
My most comfortable walking shoes (hey, I've had to walk home leading a horse for miles before....comfort is EVERYTHING :lol

Nothing stylish, but it's all comfortable all day, every day (until the weather turns cold).


----------



## KennyT (Oct 12, 2013)

The answer is simpler then that. They were made by men for their lady counter parts....yea, my gal is going to slap me..


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

its lbs not miles said:


> Not in my 45 years of riding (which included chasing cattle, 100 mile rides on long weekends, etc.....)
> 
> So I will reiterate. LOOSE PANTS DO NOT CAUSE BURNS! :lol:
> If they did I'd have lost all the skin on my legs before finished Jr High.


YES THEY DO - I HAVE GOTTEN THEM NUMEROUS TIMES :twisted:

Perhaps the difference is that I jump. Now that I think about it the only time I've really gotten bad burns from loose pants is when I am jumping. I've also gotten burns on my calves from jumping when my half chap broke.

But whatever, to each their own. When I wear riding pants I don't get burns/chafing/whatever you want to call it on my calves. When I wear loose pants, I get burns/chafing/whatever you want to call it. Therefore, for ME, wearing loose pants causes burning/chafing.


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

Also, some people are asking how looser attire causes burns. For ME, no matter how much I smooth the material out under my half chap, the extra fabric ends up scrunching up and rubbing against my calf. I don't get burns on my thighs or anywhere else - just calves from extra fabric rubbing against my calf.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Ahab made me hang Val's picture in his stall. What a beauty!

Everybody is so different, and obviously, what works for one may not work well for another. I've ridden in bathing suits and in long skirts, in jeans, and jeans with chaps, and in breeches with riding boots or half chaps. Many is the bloody knee I've gotten when riding in jeans or shorts, not to mention rows of bruises all down my calves from getting pinched in the leathers. I like riding in jeans and that is my preferred attire if I am out in public. But, if I am really working on something with an instructor, I ride in breeches. For me, breeches make an appreciable difference in my riding.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I used to ride in jeans, but I can't anymore. They don't stretch in the right ways and sit funny as well as rub against my legs. I much prefer riding in my breeches or tights.
I had a loose pair and they were bearable, but I much prefer my normal fitting ones. Not really tight, but not baggy in any way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

showjumperachel said:


> YES THEY DO - I HAVE GOTTEN THEM NUMEROUS TIMES :twisted:
> 
> Perhaps the difference is that I jump. Now that I think about it the only time I've really gotten bad burns from loose pants is when I am jumping. I've also gotten burns on my calves from jumping when my half chap broke.
> 
> But whatever, to each their own. When I wear riding pants I don't get burns/chafing/whatever you want to call it on my calves. When I wear loose pants, I get burns/chafing/whatever you want to call it. Therefore, for ME, wearing loose pants causes burning/chafing.


 
Your problem is super easy to solve (besides going to spandex :lol
1. You can stop wearing your half chaps (that's pretty simple) 
Not sure how the pants leg is rubbing your calf inside your chaps (material doesn't move in mine), but I guess it is somehow.
2. You can switch to the old Cav style leggings. your pants will not move around in them once you buckle them up so nothing will rub your calves.
3. Wear boots instead (while I don't care for them many riders...and jumpers :lol:....swear by them). I prefer walking foot wear for my riding although I do own a pair of riding boots and even a pair of cowboy boots, I prefer not riding with them (combat boots work well if I want to wear boots :lol

Of course personally....I'd rather see the spandex :lol: (even if you weren't particularly comfortable in it).


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

its lbs not miles said:


> 1. You can stop wearing your half chaps (that's pretty simple)
> Not sure how the pants leg is rubbing your calf inside your chaps (material doesn't move in mine), but I guess it is somehow.


Just fyi that is not what she wrote in her post. When her halfchap broke, she got rubs....as in without a halfchap. Being without it could be more troublesome for her... 

Also the photos you linked I can see the top thigh area is stretched, pressure on your knee cap, and the infamouse bunching. It may hurt you, but if anything like that happens to me, I am rubbed raw and get blisters. And your leg isn't in "aligned" position to which dressage riders utilize, with their legs underneath them, heel aligned with hip, shoulder, and ear. That's what I meant, most riders that do enjoy wearing jeans do not require their leg to be underneath them, but more infront. As you can see in the photo. Nothing wrong with that, just an observation.

I don't ride in jeans unless I'm in a western saddle with a seriously long long leg. But even then I prefer breeches cause jeans are stiffer to me and therefore I get sore legs after being in them for hours whilst riding.

To each their own.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Captain Evil said:


> Ahab made me hang Val's picture in his stall. What a beauty!


Thanks. She just needs to lose at least 100 lbs that just won't seem to go away. She's not ready for a long camping trip yet, but when she is I think that'll get her down to where she needs to be.




Captain Evil said:


> Everybody is so different, and obviously, what works for one may not work well for another. I've ridden in bathing suits and in long skirts, in jeans, and jeans with chaps, and in breeches with riding boots or half chaps. .


I'd like to see a lot more people riding in bathing suits . Shoot, I should have kept dating my last girl friend....but it's not really warm enough now for me to finesse her into riding in her bathing suit. She still calls and I know she'd love to ride Val some more. Maybe next May :twisted:. Might want to have her out to ride Val anyway and I can get more time in on Kit so they both get ridden more. It's tough keeping them both going by yourself.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Since many of the men say they never get friction burns and many women say they do...I wonder if the fact that men usually have quite hairy legs would help to relieve the friction. Many women shave their legs so that any rubbing would be directly on the skin with no hair acting as a sliding agent. 

Makes you think, no?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What makes me think is the length of discussions that horse people can have on the most random of discussions:rofl:


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Just fyi that is not what she wrote in her post. When her halfchap broke, she got rubs....as in without a halfchap. Being without it could be more troublesome for her...
> 
> Also the photos you linked I can see the top thigh area is stretched, pressure on your knee cap, and the infamouse bunching. It may hurt you, but if anything like that happens to me, I am rubbed raw and get blisters. And your leg isn't in "aligned" position to which dressage riders utilize, with their legs underneath them, heel aligned with hip, shoulder, and ear. That's what I meant, most riders that do enjoy wearing jeans do not require their leg to be underneath them, but more infront. As you can see in the photo. Nothing wrong with that, just an observation.
> 
> ...


 
I read it fine :lol:
"no matter how much I smooth the material out under my half chap, the extra fabric ends up scrunching up and rubbing against my calf. I don't get burns on my thighs or anywhere else - just calves from extra fabric rubbing against my calf"

My silk pants feel GREAT and there's never any discomfort. I'll regret their eventual demise some day, but they've held up for 8 years of pretty rough use so far. They're doing better than any of my silk shirts (not sure why that is).
I'm sitting still and not riding so yes, my feet will be in a great many positions that feel good. Even stretching forward. I also don't like putting my heals down unless my feet are "home" in stirrup so when my feet are back my heels are up. As I said before...the ONLY thing I kept from dressage was balance. The rest was boring and abandoned when I discovered the wonderful world working on a horse and having it as your primary means of transportation (town was 15 miles away.....a nice days ride).
However, the dressage rider I know/knew....she moved to KY (who love to do shows and compete, but I only list one because she's the only dressage person who'd ride any kind of distance) and even jumpers I've known (probably should say Foxhunters :lol:....they'd do a good long ride with me) all slide into a more comfortable position (since we're not jumping :lol after we've been out for awhile. But as I was told when I ragged her about her position one day....something to the effect "it's a long time to have to sit that way when I can be more comfortable and this isn't a competition and you're not a judge" :lol: (and how right she was :lol::lol. But she was already getting tired and we still had a ways to go to get back. Oh she had a lovely sorrel gelding. He was almost too dark to be a sorrel, but not enough to be a chestnut and he could go longer than she could.


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

its lbs not miles said:


> Your problem is super easy to solve (besides going to spandex :lol
> 1. You can stop wearing your half chaps (that's pretty simple)
> Not sure how the pants leg is rubbing your calf inside your chaps (material doesn't move in mine), but I guess it is somehow.
> 2. You can switch to the old Cav style leggings. your pants will not move around in them once you buckle them up so nothing will rub your calves.
> ...



Oh man if I don't wear half chaps there is burning for SURE, regardless of how tight the pants are. Just thinking about it makes me cringe because it hurts SO BAD. I don't know how some people don't ride without half chaps/tall boots. Although those may be the ones that don't get burns when wearing loose clothing either :lol:


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I think Allison makes a good point, sort of...kind of scary, eh, Allison? We agree about once a year, after all... 

I'll refrain from describing my glorious legs, since I only wear shorts while jogging, and I do that in the desert so people won't have to see me. 

"Men's facial hair acts as sort of support structure for the face, Rebecca Tung, MD, a dermatologic surgeon at Cleveland Clinic, tells WebMD. *Men also have more collagen and elastin fibers -- the connective tissue that gives skin its strength and elasticity -- and a tighter network of fatty tissue directly under the skin.*

As a result,* men's skin is on average 20% to 30% thicker than women's* skin, Tung says. And thicker skin does a better job of *resisting wrinkles*." - WebMD

Skin Care: It's Not Just for Women

Food for thought...:?


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> Since many of the men say they never get friction burns and many women say they do...I wonder if the fact that men usually have quite hairy legs would help to relieve the friction. Many women shave their legs so that any rubbing would be directly on the skin with no hair acting as a sliding agent.
> 
> Makes you think, no?


It's an interesting concept. The only thing I could think might have me say probably not is that in my youth when I rode a lot more (hey I worked livestock). When you figure in work and pleasure even 100 miles a week was not unheard of (especially if I had a long weekend and went camping). Anyway, as a teenager I had hairy legs (most guys do :lol except where my legs where against the saddle. The hair got rubbed off after a time, but I'll never remember how long it took. Less than a year though. Of course it was mainly along the inside of the thighs so even in shorts it wasn't as noticeable.

I find it odd that the ladies have problem in loose pants with their calves, but the only place I ever chaffed, but from pants tighter than I should have worn (and I did it righteously) was my thighs. I understand how mine happened, but just can't see the calf problem.

No matter....stay in the spandex. The men won't mind. :lol: (We'll encourage you)


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

bsms said:


> I think Allison makes a good point, sort of...kind of scary, eh, Allison? We agree about once a year, after all...
> 
> I'll refrain from describing my glorious legs, since I only wear shorts while jogging, and I do that in the desert so people won't have to see me.
> 
> ...


Now thicker skin might do it, but does thicker mean less sensitive? It's beyond me. I might be educated, but stopped well short of a medical degree and even shorter of a degree in dermatology :lol:.

However..........the cheeky git in me just can't let it pass. I'm sorry ladies, but I can't resist (ok, no, I'm not "really" sorry about it :lol:, but I probably should be :lol::lol::lol

Men have always known that women were thin skinned :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

its lbs not miles said:


> I read it fine :lol:
> "no matter how much I smooth the material out under my half chap, the extra fabric ends up scrunching up and rubbing against my calf. I don't get burns on my thighs or anywhere else - just calves from extra fabric rubbing against my calf"


Notice how she was referring to the extra loose material. Without the halfchap there would still be loose material. Ergo it's not the halfchap causing the issues.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> What makes me think is the length of discussions that horse people can have on the most random of discussions:rofl:


 
Oh, it's even better as the topics change and the thread keeps going. :lol:

At times I'm reminded of Shari Lewis and the "Song that never ends". Ok, if you're old enough....Shari and Lamb Chop (and of course Charlie Horse).


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> What makes me think is the length of discussions that horse people can have on the most random of discussions:rofl:


90% of my entertainment factor throughout the day comes from HoFo lol


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

its lbs not miles;3920889 Ok said:


> Oh I'm old enough, loved Lamb Chop


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Oh I'm old enough, loved Lamb Chop


I'm 21 and love Lamb Chop too! Best little lamb ever!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Notice how she was referring to the extra loose material. Without the halfchap there would still be loose material. Ergo it's not the halfchap causing the issues.


But if you use leggings like the ones I use the material isn't loose under it. Ergo it doesn't move and therefore shouldn't chap.

It's all academic since I don't want women to stop wearing spandex. I think all women should be wearing tight little riding pants (not breeches...they require boots or something on the lower leg whereas pants you have the option) and riding their bums off (sorry about the British terms....the ex was a Brit so it became part of the vocabulary).
Any excuse they want to give is fine by me. Just as long as I don't have to wear it. I'll be the guy in the hakama and kimono :lol: (I wonder if a katana would be too much....I could "borrow" my son's :lol::lol:....I think he's stopped with iado by now).


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I'm 21 and love Lamb Chop too! Best little lamb ever!


 
21, you were still a child when Shari died. Must be close to 15 years now. Latter 90's if memory serves. I remember her from the 60's. I don't believe she was all that old when she died. At least she sure didn't look it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

its lbs not miles said:


> But if you use leggings like the ones I use the material isn't loose under it. Ergo it doesn't move and therefore shouldn't chap.
> 
> It's all academic since I don't want women to stop wearing spandex. I think all women should be wearing tight little riding pants (not breeches...they require boots or something on the lower leg whereas pants you have the option) and riding their bums off (sorry about the British terms....the ex was a Brit so it became part of the vocabulary).
> Any excuse they want to give is fine by me. Just as long as I don't have to wear it. I'll be the guy in the hakama and kimono :lol: (I wonder if a katana would be too much....I could "borrow" my son's :lol::lol:....I think he's stopped with iado by now).


Breeches/riding tights can be like leggings, lol! That's my whole point. They move with you, no bunching up.

Finally we have an agreement, haha


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Breeches/riding tights can be like leggings, lol! That's my whole point. They move with you, no bunching up.
> 
> Finally we have an agreement, haha


For the purpose you use them for. I don't use my leggings to prevent chafing since I won't chafe without them. 

I use them because I never know when I'll find myself bushwhacking (or sometimes I know that's what I'll be doing :lol and they protect my lower leg from injury if we brush a tree, catch a vine or whatever. I have forgotten them before and just take my chances then. That's why I'm wearing heavy duty, leather, military leggings and not these fancy, showing types that don't protect as well. I need something that will prevent my shins and calves from getting skinned up underneath my pants. while I could see if I can find a pair of my old reenacting trousers, which would work too, but they cost more than a few pairs of jeans or khakis so I'd rather not add to their wear (although heaven knows I'll probably never use them again otherwise.....maybe I'll dig them up for Winter riding on cold days).


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

its lbs not miles said:


> But if you use leggings like the ones I use the *material isn't loose under it*. Ergo it doesn't move and therefore shouldn't chap.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Aren't we talking about loose material chafing?! LOL. This is so entertaining...I really should be studying for my biochem midterm tomorrow instead of spending hours reading the horse forum! :shock:


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

I'll add my two cents into the pot, for the record I am a woman. 

I wear jeans when riding (riding western) and I have never had a problem getting chaffed, rubbed raw etc except when I was first learning to ride years ago. I never ride for short periods of time, as i've said a few times before I worked for a horse trader for eight years. I spend the vast majority of the day from 9AM to 5PM (7 or 8PM in the summer) in the saddle. I wasn't just plodding around either, the majority of these horses were rank things that needed a LOT of schooling to be solid sellable citizens. 

I do not have tough skin, in fact my legs are very sensitive. As a teenager I gained 20lbs in one week after getting a steroid injection to help chronic pain after I broke my femur, I went from roughly 95lbs to 115lbs. As a result I have very bad stretch marks on my inner thighs that are quite sensitive, riding in jeans has never bothered me. The ONLY time I have ever been uncomfortable in the least is days that i'm lazy about shaving my legs and my calf stubble rubs the inside of my boots. 

The vast majority of my jeans come from Pac Sun. My jeans have very flat seams that do not stick up at all, even after hours of riding and sweat in all kinds of unspeakable places I can not feel the seams of my jeans as I ride. They are also nice and stretchy, and I wear boot cut jeans that are tight through the thigh and knee, flaring slightly to then go over my boots. I am able to do the splits in my jeans without a problem as well as do functional things such as mounting. I am 5'0 and I can mount 17 hand horses from the ground without a problem in my jeans. I have also never had a problem with my jeans bunching up as I ride.

The ONLY complaint I have about my jeans is that they are not designed for riding and are made from thinner denim. The jeans I ride in need to be replaced more often than my other jeans as they get worn quite thin after a couple of years. 

For everyone complaining so much about jeans, what the heck kind of jeans are you wearing so I don't ever accidentally buy some?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I don't think there's such a problem if you wear light fabric jeans or stretch jeans, I often ride in cut offs with half chaps in the summer - but they're a stretch fabric
As someone who's ridden in the old fashioned baggy breeches, jeans and stretch breeches the last come out on top every time for comfort because they allow for movement without needing extra fabric that's going to twist around your legs and bunch up at the back of the knee
I imagine western riders don't have the same problems as they ride with a straighter leg


----------



## Yooper (Oct 12, 2013)

D'ya think seamless leggings would be OK for an inexpensive riding pant? I am a heavier person, so actual riding breeches in my size are...very pricey. I'm eyeballing a pair lined with fleece, too, for the winter!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If you wore half chaps or long boots they probably would


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yooper said:


> D'ya think seamless leggings would be OK for an inexpensive riding pant? I am a heavier person, so actual riding breeches in my size are...very pricey. I'm eyeballing a pair lined with fleece, too, for the winter!


As long as they aren't too slippery!


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I use yoga pants as my breeches these days  They just don't last as long as a real pair of breeches.


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

jaydee said:


> I don't think there's such a problem if you wear light fabric jeans or stretch jeans, I often ride in cut offs with half chaps in the summer - but they're a stretch fabric
> As someone who's ridden in the old fashioned baggy breeches, jeans and stretch breeches the last come out on top every time for comfort because they allow for movement without needing extra fabric that's going to twist around your legs and bunch up at the back of the knee
> I imagine western riders don't have the same problems as they ride with a straighter leg


It's true I don't have my stirrups as short as say a jumper but I do still have some bend to my leg (enough to post comfortably) where my jeans COULD bunch up but they don't. 

The only way I could even see jeans bunching up and not moving comfortably with the rider is if the rider was pinching their knees for balance and thus not allowing the jeans to move. 

Perhaps it has a lot to do with the saddle being western or english on if jeans become a torture device.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I wear both jeans and breeches and I like them both for different reasons. I need jeans for riding in the brush to protect my legs from scratches and thorns. But I prefer my breeches because they move with me. 

The only jeans that bother me are the ones that are so loose I have to use a belt to keep them up on my hips. but I finally threw that pair out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

